# Excel: wrong auto sum



## overz (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi, 
my problem is the wrong answer for auto sum. for example, 
A B
1 2
1 3 
result 2 2 -->using Auto sum function 


cell B3 the result should be 5 but result is = 2
However, the result will be correct after i save the file.
what wrong with this formula? Is the file has a virus? I scaned Virus but can't detact it. 
please help me 
thx,


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Forget about what the result is, just tell us what the formula is in the cells.
Just clicking [AutoSum] only automates the assumed action that Excel thinks you want for the selected cells.

I just tried it on this end, and the formula I got in the cells 
A3 is =SUM(A1:A2)
B3 is =SUM(B1:B2)

If those are not the formulas that you are getting, in those cells, then please tell us what you do have.


----------



## overz (Nov 3, 2004)

The formular is correct B3 is SUM(B1:B2)
but still have a wrong result,
Thx in advance



ChuckE said:


> Forget about what the result is, just tell us what the formula is in the cells.
> Just clicking [AutoSum] only automates the assumed action that Excel thinks you want for the selected cells.
> 
> I just tried it on this end, and the formula I got in the cells
> ...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It's because you have cell B3 formatted as text. Its not being seen as a "number"


----------



## overz (Nov 3, 2004)

It's number format but still uncorrect result. 
any comment,


----------



## Andyatvanda (Oct 27, 2004)

Can you tell us the following:
1. Select Tools > Options and select the Calculation tab. Is it set to Manual rather than Automatic?
2. How did you get the formula into B3 - did you use Copy and Paste from A3?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Selecting one column at a time (as you only have questions about B, I'd select that one, range B1:B2), click Data -> Text to Columns -> ensure Delimited is selected -> Finish. This will transfer your textual numbers to actual numbers so excel can *see* it in calculations.

Another way would be to type 1 in a blank/unused cell, then copy it. Select cell(s) in question, paste special -> Multiply.



HTH


----------



## overz (Nov 3, 2004)

At the calculateion tab, it set to Manual
I copy and paste from A3. however, the formula in B3 is show Sum(B1:B2)



Andyatvanda said:


> Can you tell us the following:
> 1. Select Tools > Options and select the Calculation tab. Is it set to Manual rather than Automatic?
> 2. How did you get the formula into B3 - did you use Copy and Paste from A3?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Put a copy of your file in the thread here, and somebody can look it over. My guess is there is nothing wrong with your sheet, but either a setting in your Excel Options, or some odd setting you have in your Windows OS.

But, if we can see the sheet for ourselves, and see that it works here, then at least we can rule out your sheet.


----------



## overz (Nov 3, 2004)

here is the step by step what i have done. 
I can't upload my excel. it is not accept excel file. Moreover, I try with other computer. They still have a same problem with this file.


----------



## Andyatvanda (Oct 27, 2004)

OK.

I managed to recreate your problem.

If the calculation in Tools > Option is set to manual and you copy and paste the formaula from A3, it copies the formula to B3 correctly (i.e. shows the formula as sum(B1:B2)) but does not give the correct answer. Rather it shows 2 and not 5.

Change the Manual to Automatic (in Tools > Options) or use the F9 key (Calc now) when you have copied the formula.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If this is an Automatic Calculation issue, test by pressing F9. If you see change (generally), that is your problem, if not it is something else.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

You can upload the Excel spreadsheet here; just change the extension to one of the acceptable extensions first, like to .txt. Then just let us know what to change it back to, to open it.


----------



## overz (Nov 3, 2004)

Thansk you for all help. Now my problem have been slove. After I change the Calculation from Manual to Automatic. It's working perfect. 
Thanks for all support.


----------

